

Ask HN: Rate my startup - sourc3

I have been extremely annoyed about the lack of automation when it comes to small businesses (especially my dentist and accountant). They complained about not having a dedicated secretary (only part time) and as a 9-5er it was hard for me to set aside time to get an appointment from them during the day (secretaries were only there for the first part of the day).<p>So I had been toying around with the idea of creating a web based appointment scheduling system specifically designed for small businesses.<p>I just launched the public beta a week ago. This is the beginning of the road for me. It is a one man operation and I know I am missing a lot (features/eye candy) that's why I would love to get your feedback.<p>I know there are competitors but I believe they target a different segment of the market based on the features they emphasize and their pricing. I think the market is large enough to segment. I want to later expand this offering to cover most of the shared services that these small organizations need.<p>What do you think?<p>The url is: www.smartpointment.com
======
Scott_MacGregor
I only had time to take a quick look, but I like the name a lot.

I also like the color and layout of the index page. Maybe in the green block
though, think about replacing the text "micro to small size companies", with a
more upbeat sounding "independent professionals". That is probably more of how
your target market thinks of themselves.

Maybe somewhere put a graphic of a caduceus, Lady Scales of Justice, and a CPA
logo, to catch the eye of your target market.

Also on my big wide monitor the left and right margin are not anywhere near
equal. With medical offices it might be wise to keep the old narrow format for
the layout hardcoded in, but when it loads in a wide monitor it is not
centered, and looks a little broken because of that. You might want to fix
that up.

Overall I find the index page attractive, professional, and inviting to
explore further into the sight. Good job with it.

~~~
sourc3
This is extremely useful feedback. Thanks for taking the time to write the
review. On a closer look I truly agree with the comments you have provided and
I will try to incorporate them in next weeks release! Thank you :)

